# Mobile Workshop -- how to build slides??



## totalrewind (Mar 6, 2012)

I want to create a mobile workshop, similar in some respects to the infamous Ron Paulk trailer, only inside-out. What I mean by that is you work outside. Along the sides of the trailer is a series of compartments that slide out from the sides, for instance, tablesaw slides out, chop saw, Rubbermaid tote containing parts… whatever.

The idiom being like those RV busses that have all kinds of slide-out storage underneath. Here's an example I found.









There are lots more from the same article:
https://www.knapeandvogt.com/kvconnect/rv-cargo-storage-calls-heavy-duty-drawer-slides

Pretty slick, but not without problems.

First, according to the supplier they mention?, you're looking at $150-$400 a pair for these things(!)
Second, everything looks like it's side-mount. If possible, I'd like to be able to pop all the drawers out completely to carry big stuff (helping people move or whatever)

So anyway, since we have some some clever people on this site, I thought I'd throw the problem out there and see what surfaces.

Perhaps something like a box with roller skate wheels? But then how do you keep it from tipping when it's pulled out?
Bah! I dunno! What've you got?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I would look around the internet for better pricing. Found these on a basic search.

https://www.amazon.com/Drawer-Slide-Extension-Heavy-Capacity/dp/B0009OBPH4

https://www.ovisonline.com/Heavy-Duty-Drawer-Slides-C191.aspx

Wanting to remove these drawers for other cargo really pushes the envelope for creative design. Should be interesting what others come up with to suite your needs.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Why not put the entire workshop on slides and pull it out of the trailer for use? And no I'm not kidding. Probably less work than cutting all those holes and making doors in a trailer for individual machines. The mechanism wouldn't have to be drawer slides and a winch would pull it back in.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I agree, the price you mentioned seems a little high, look around and you will find comparable drawer slides for less. 
I use a lot of Accuride and Hettisch slides which have the same high load capacity but are cheaper on both Amazon and eBay.
You may also be able to get better KV prices from a different supplier!


----------

